# Art Schools for Film



## loeelp (Oct 17, 2007)

What are some art schools that are specialized, renowned, highly regarded, etc, for Film (not animation or other art forms?)

How are they different from a film program at USC or BU?

I'm pretty interested in CalArts - could someone elaborate on their undergrad film program?


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 17, 2007)

> Originally posted by loeelp:
> What are some art schools that are specialized, renowned, highly regarded, etc, for Film (not animation or other art forms?)
> 
> How are they different from a film program at USC or BU?
> ...



Check the wikipedia article, and any reviews on Filmmaker.com. {On the wiki article you'll be able to see who the alumni are, and who the faculty/instructors are}.

Of course, it depends on what you want out of the school, and what your career goals are...


----------



## EMDelMar (Oct 17, 2007)

You should also check out San Francisco Art Institute. They have one of the most respected art/avant-garde programs in the country. Even less hollywood the CalArts. sfai.edu i think.


----------



## Josh (Oct 18, 2007)

I think RISD has a film program?


----------



## julia (Oct 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by Josh:
> I think RISD has a film program?



Yes they do, but it's strongly achored in drawing and graphic design.


----------



## julia (Oct 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by loeelp:
> What are some art schools that are specialized, renowned, highly regarded, etc, for Film (not animation or other art forms?)
> 
> How are they different from a film program at USC or BU?
> ...



Have you checked out Art Insitute or The New York Film Academy?


----------



## DrMagnificent (Dec 23, 2007)

I go to SVA and I'm pretty impressed with their program so far.


----------



## D.D.d (Dec 24, 2007)

I just got accepted to SVA and will be attending next fall, any specifics on what goes on or what impresses you?


----------



## TeN (Jan 9, 2008)

RISD, SVA, and Pratt are the 3 big ones on the East Coast


----------



## drewbert (Jan 9, 2008)

columbia college in chicago has a pretty big film program.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 16, 2012)

Columbia College Chicago has a huge film program that almost has 6,000 undergrad film students and a school that is home to almost 13,000.

I am a graduating Film major right now with a concentration in Producing. The school offers an amazing Semester in LA program where you work for a number studios and make connections.  I was a transfer student and I am glad I went to Columbia--who has tons of Alumni throughout the nation with HBO (Columbia Alumni is CEO) , Lionsgate and Warner Bros. Many TV studios too... I also owe to Columbia that I got to work on Batman and Superman films as a PA.


----------

